# Your Firestones FR710 tires? How are they wearing?



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The firestones on my 1LT really wore much quicker at first, especially the first 3-6K. They were down to unsafe levels for winter by 35K. I replaced with an equally cheap Hankook Optimo H727 which is superior in every way. Currently have around 8k on these and they still look new. Think I paid $82 a tire with a rebate + mounting and balancing. 

The nicer ride and how quiet the tires are the the first things I noticed. Sidewall seems stiffer in corners even at much lower PSI, tirerack lists these 2lb heavier per tire than the firestones. From the feel of things my guess that extra weight is in the sidewall. 

hyrdoplane resistance is also greatly improved, When raining with the firestones on a highway with some deep spots & potholes I would get thrown all over above 45mph, these at 60mph these have no problem on the same road.


----------



## underwood032 (Mar 4, 2014)

I bought my car used and the firestone tires have 41000 miles on them with 50% tread left.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

<25K miles @ 38 PSI. That's about 3/32-4/32" tread depth. I will probably run them til 30K and then put on a new set.

They were actually pretty quiet, smooth-riding tires til 15K. Then they progressively got MUCH louder as they wore down.

I'll be going with either a Continental PureContact or Pirelli P7 replacement - something that's good in rain/snow and can go around corners decently well. 

The MXV4 is an excellent smooth-riding tire with low noise, good wet/dry traction and long tread life, but the handling is pretty bad and snow traction is lacking. They're one of my dad's favorite tires because of the ride. They're also overpriced IMO.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice , mine are wearing about the same .
38 psi here also . Rotate them regularly .


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

I've only got 4500 miles on mine so far. I was impressed with winter traction here in MN this winter. Anyway, they don't look like they have any wear on them. I'm running them at 40 psi.


----------



## dsmskyline (Mar 21, 2014)

Seems gm will put just about any tires on their cars. Must be whatever manufacturer is the cheapest at the time.

our 13 malibu came with continental tires. They are garbage. Had a sidewall rupture going straight on a flat road. Not covered by any type of warranty. This was within. The first 1000 miles of owning the car. The dealer would so nothing as they dont warranty the tires. 

Thankfully was able to get tire certs on 2 of the other 3 tires. Ended up buying 2 new tires for the front.

I need to check with discount to see if they will offer the certificates for the Firestones. Hopefully they or Firestone will.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

AlcoholicPolak said:


> I've only got 4500 miles on mine so far. I was impressed with winter traction here in MN this winter. Anyway, they don't look like they have any wear on them. I'm running them at 40 psi.



If you're impressed with those Firestones in the Minnesota winter you should really try some Bridgestone blizzaks. Its like having a awd cruze. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## StuartA91 (Mar 24, 2014)

silverram323 said:


> If you're impressed with those Firestones in the Minnesota winter you should really try some Bridgestone blizzaks. Its like having a awd cruze.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hankook i-pikes are also really good winter tires


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Rotate, rotate, rotate. Got to do it if want them to last. I've got 26k on mine and they still look new. Run at 38psi.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I traded my first Cruze at 50,000 miles with 6/32" left on the original FR710 tires. Definitely not a stellar tire in my opinion, but they were just fine. I felt no need to swap them out early as I have some other tires.


----------



## zschneiderj (Mar 24, 2014)

Bought my cruze used with the fr710's, put about 5,000 on them and they still look like new. Never had firestones before this, always been a Kuhmo or Yokahama guy. But would buy again.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Curiously, I had to replace one with a new FR710 (giant nail in tire). THAT one wore EXTREMELY well over 15000 miles. 

The rest wore extremely poorly. I do not know if the treadwear rating was different, but the tires on the car are "S" speed rated, and the replacement 710 was "T" rated.


----------



## 2014LT1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Many times an oem tire does not have the same ratings at its equivalent in aftermarket. When a car company buys tires for a car, they must meet certain mpg ratings, noise, comfort etc. A lot of the time the oem tires have less tread depth than ones you buy at the store. However, this is not true with Michelins. 

The Primacy MXV4 is no longer. Michelin just released the Premier A/S line of tires replacing them. They look like they are going to be a great tire.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2014LT1 said:


> Many times an oem tire does not have the same ratings at its equivalent in aftermarket. When a car company buys tires for a car, they must meet certain mpg ratings, noise, comfort etc. A lot of the time the oem tires have less tread depth than ones you buy at the store. However, this is not true with Michelins.
> 
> The Primacy MXV4 is no longer. Michelin just released the Premier A/S line of tires replacing them. They look like they are going to be a great tire.


Yep, the tread depth was certainly true between my tires - the one bought directly from Firestone was Significantly deeper. 

I'm looking forward to trying a set of those Michelins to replace the horrid Bridgestone Turanza EL400 on another other car. 

The Cruze will likely get a new set of shoes some time mid-summer. I can't wait. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## garretthadsell (Dec 26, 2013)

I have 44000 on mine and the fronts are at the wear bars rears still look good buying some Michelin defenders this weekend

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

I've had numerous winter tires on my Cobalt. They were wonderful...my favorites are the iPikes....my current winter tires on the Cobalt are the shitty General version of the iPikes and I don't like them as much. My Cobalt is a **** of a fun winter car now...all kinds of handling upgrades that make it extremely fun in summer, keep it well planted in the winter when combined with the winter tires.

As for the Cruze...the stock 16" wheels will get the winter tire treatment this fall...I'd like to try Blizzaks, but I have my sights set on Michelin X-Ice xi3's. 

All of my comparisons come from my Cobalt to this car. The Continental OE tires on the Cobalt...complete ******* garbage...they didn't work on dry summer let alone wet. And forget winter...that's why I purchased winter tires before the first winter for that car. But everything in the Cruze is better than my Cobalt stock for stock. The handling of the stock suspension is impressive in itself. Now that it is getting dry out, I'm pretty happy with the OE tire for handling as well. It's definitely no performance all season and sure as **** no summer performance tire, but again, in comparison to the OE Continental tires on the Cobalt, it beats the **** out of those.

I can't wait to start installing my UR bars...and eventually the Pedders coilovers I'll be getting...then some real tires for summer.

Anyway, not trying to pull this off topic.

For an OE tire, this is the second best tire I've dealt with for an econobox. The OE tires on my mom's 08 Fit Sport are quite good tires...they are especially good in winter, but I think that's a combination of the car and tire...being such a small, lightweight car with narrow tires, it just plows through snow.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

I will also mention, that my summer tire purchase will be Continental ExtremeContactDW...but that's going to be on an 18" wheel.

If I were looking for a good replacement for the OE tires...I'd probably sacrifice life for a better handling tire...all season would put me in the Bridgestone Potenza RE97AS range. Otherwise, for comfort and treadlife, I'd probably go with the Pirelli Cinturato P7 All Season Plus.

Both of these would be in a 225/60 vs the 215/60 OE.


----------

